# Masterbuilt MES 145 S Smoker



## GentlemanJerk (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm looking at getting a temperature controlled electric smoker and while I was at Sam's Club picking up some ground beef to make some sticks I noticed they had a couple Masterbuilt MES 145S smokers for a reasonable price.  I did some digging online and only found a handful of reviews that were fairly useless.  I was wondering if anyone here had ever used the MES 145S smokers and if they would recommend them over the MES 40s.


----------



## sm0kin (Apr 5, 2019)

I dont see any good photos of the inside, but it looks identical to the 140S , but has the added legs. I added the legs to my 140S , and it works well for me, but i modified mine. Mailbox type mod and WiFi Auber pid. I love it though!


----------



## SGMan (Apr 5, 2019)

Bear has a pretty detailed breakdown of the MES smokers.  
And MANY people have gone the external PID route with their MES and are quite happy.  

If you DO go down that route, I would highly suggest getting an AMNPS to go with it.  Whether you use the mailbox mod or run it within the smoker, you will be much happier not having to change chips every couple of hours.


----------



## GentlemanJerk (Apr 5, 2019)

SGMan said:


> Bear has a pretty detailed breakdown of the MES smokers.
> And MANY people have gone the external PID route with their MES and are quite happy.
> 
> If you DO go down that route, I would highly suggest getting an AMNPS to go with it.  Whether you use the mailbox mod or run it within the smoker, you will be much happier not having to change chips every couple of hours.



Do you have a link to Bear's review?  

I do already have the AMNPS 4x6 and have used it with great success cold smoking some cheese and scallops.  May pick up the 6x6 when I start doing longer smokes.  I'll check into the external PID as well.  What is the purpose of the "mailbox" mod?  I've seen it in pictures but not sure I've read why it is useful.


----------



## SGMan (Apr 5, 2019)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...cognition-pictures-info-digital-units.246300/

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/masterbuilt-smokers-bear’s-thoughts-findings.235820/

Try these :)


----------



## SGMan (Apr 5, 2019)

And the MB mod basically frees up (a small bit) of room in your smoker as well as give you an indirect/longer path for the smoke to travel.  Thus cooling it some and (in theory) reducing the amount to creosote you are getting on your food and smoker. 

That and its just fun to tinker sometimes. :p


----------



## Slow42 (Nov 1, 2019)

The smoker is on sale now for $250.00 till December 1st.


----------



## smokinjokin (Feb 29, 2020)

SGMan said:


> Bear has a pretty detailed breakdown of the MES smokers.
> And MANY people have gone the external PID route with their MES and are quite happy.
> 
> If you DO go down that route, I would highly suggest getting an AMNPS to go with it.  Whether you use the mailbox mod or run it within the smoker, you will be much happier not having to change chips every couple of hours.




I, too , am considering the Masterbuilt MES 145S smoker to replace an analog Masterbuilt that rusted out.

What's the bottom line on this smoker, and what does this translate to: " And MANY people have gone the external PID route with their MES and are quite happy". What, specifically, does this mean? What is PID, what is MES? Mailbox mod??


----------

